# Travel Photography: The Art of Cityscapes Weekend Workshop



## PhotographyHP (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you ever wanted to see the world through a lens? Acclaimed photographer Robyn Rowles takes the mystery out of manual camera controls and teaches you how to develop photographic techniques creatively to help you capture those perfect travel photographs.

Discover your passion for a new hobby and meet like-minded people with our weekend workshop that is suitable for beginners and those who want to refresh their knowledge. This course will provide you with the technical and compositional skills to dramatically improve your images.

Held on November 13th & 14th at the Hotel Providence. Rhode Island.

$389.00 Single Occupancy
$554.00 Double Occupancy
$180.00 Local Rate (no overnight room or breakfast)

Please go to Providence RI Workshops | The Hotel Providence Rhode Island for more information.


----------

